# Tivo Desktop Transfer Speeds VERY slow



## crusher8576 (May 14, 2009)

I'm running vista 64 and when i first installed vista and ran tivo desktop i was able to transfer normally to my tivo HD. (this was a few weeks ago). Now whenever i go on my tivo and pick a program to transfer from my computer, the speed is extremely slow. I left it for about 2 hours once and it transferred 4 minutes worth. The video format was Divx and it was 700mb. 

I tried giving it special permissions on the firewall and giving it high priority but it doesn't work.

Also, my connection is wired.


----------



## gwfunk (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, assuming that nothing changed on the software side of things (nothing did change on the software sides of things, right?) then you should not have needed to change anything in your firewall.

And assuming that you've done this same thing before with similarly-sized DIVX files then I'd guess you can rule out transcoding slowdowns as the culprit...but on that front I'd have no clue because the only things I send back to my tivo stayed in mpeg2/tivo format always...and I don't use tivo desktop either. So if anyone reading this is getting a kneejerk reaction to say "Then why the hell are you answering this post?" it's simply because nobody else has so I'm trying to at least throw a simple bone..

Because you're getting a trickle rather than nothing, my first thought would be to verify if your cabling is ok. Assuming that you have no problem using this PC to download a large file from something other than the tivo (internet or another PC on your home LAN) with reasonable transfer times, that would rule out your own PC's patch cord. Is it possible the tivo's port, cord or jack has become somehow damaged? You might try swapping out it's patch cord and seeing what happens. It's surprising how cheap patch cords can give poor, intermittent, or no performance at all. 

And no, I don't sell patch cords for a living..just trying to throw something out there. I know it's somewhat like grasping at straws, but I'm remembering times when I tore my hair out trying to diagnose a problem through other means that came down to something as simple as a freakin' patch cord that was fine just one day before. Taught me the lesson to rule out the simple things first.

And considering that I'd say there's a 98% probability this post won't help you at all, I'll end by saying:

Good luck..


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't see the most obvious first recommendation:
reboot your computer, your router, and your tivo.

If it's still slow, then step one is to see if you can fetch from the tivo quickly without using TivoDesktop: figure out the IP address of your tivo, and then open up a web browser to

https://<tivoip>/

username: tivo
password: (whatever your MAK is)

and select a show to download. the 'S' in https is very important. If that downloads quickly, you know it's a problem with tivodesktop. If it's still extremely slow, then you have a problem with the tivo or the network connection.


----------



## danbanks (Jan 23, 2002)

Yoav said:


> figure out the IP address of your tivo, .


How do your do this?


----------



## danbanks (Jan 23, 2002)

Yoav said:


> How do you do this?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

danbanks said:


> How do your do this?


Go to the network settings on your TiVo. It should tell you what the IP address is.

Another thing you might try is using pyTivo instead of TiVo Desktop.


----------

